# hmmmm



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Man it sure is quiet around the forums ,, almost a ghost town ,, if most are like me ,, they have their Rvs stored ,, and only wishing they could use them ,, my snow fianlly melted one day ago ,, but got more on the way ,, and here right now ,, snow like crazy ,, i gotta have a longgggggggggg talk with Al this weekend  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Jan 20, 2011)

Re: hmmmm

Well got to Quartzite this afternoon, sat around the fire for a while got the Droid hooked to the computer ate dinner and will spend a few on here then back to the fire. Kicked the sand for  730 drank a beer to. Temp is OK 70 or so will get chilly tonite in the desert and wind will blow a bit. Was 80 or so here yesterday and hope the warmer temp will be back. Got 8 or so rigs here now and a bunch on the way. Good news on the new charge radiator although costing a bundle to replace the pay back maybe soon as the gas mpg went up and there is mucho more power. Will see what the RV show has to offer starting sat. and will check out the other vendors too, looks like more vendors this year, maybe better times to come. 
If anyone else is down here I'm at three 6 zero 561 nine eight 41. La Posa south  about a 1/2 mile in on the right.(bunch of monaco, holiday rambler and a couple SOB's some other brand)

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Jan 20, 2011)

Re: hmmmm

My motorhome is in the driveway - a constant source of things to do and spend money on.  Bro-In-Law and I (well, mostly him) changed out the 02 sensors based on some (erroneous) information from the folks that did the last tune up on it.  All that work and after we got done we discovered the air intake hose from the air cleaner hadn't been replaced correctly, causing the system to set a trouble code.  But it's all good now.

Next mission is to fix the ding I put in the generator compartment door last summer.  Gotta coax it back into shape with the hammer then sand , prime and paint.  Then I have to install my external wi-fi antenna so I can get better reception when I get stuck too far away from the campground office.

Fun, fun, fun - but I keep reading the posts and answering questions when I feel I have something to contribute.  I have worked up a tentative itinerary for our spring trip back to Alaska - just need someone to tell me if there are any good campgrounds on Canada 2 either South or North of Calgary.

But we're all still here Rod - just don't have too much to say during the winter.  Weather man said you folks up North were getting another taste of "Global Warming" this weekend.  Hope it all melts before I have to drive up there :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Re: hmmmm

Well right now i have 1/2 inch of snow in the yard and on the deck ,, and still snowing ,, i like the snow ,, don't get me wrong ,, but why can't it snow and be 80 degrees at the same time ?? now that would be a dream ,, but it's all my wifes and daughters fault for this snow ,, they wanted it ,, and they put out signs all around the garage and deck that says let it snow ,, and isn't snow wonderfull ,, no kidding ,, as Jimmy Buffet would say ,, kinda ,,  "it's there fault" but he actually said "it's my own damn fault" ,, but i am not taking blame for this snow ,, NO WAY ,, i am ready for sand and sun ,,  mostly lots of hot temps and did i mention sun   :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:      :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## Triple E (Jan 20, 2011)

Re: hmmmm

Don't even talk snow.  I have not seen a green lawn since last November.  CABIN FEVER!!!! :dead:


----------



## krsmitty (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: hmmmm



> Triple E - 1/20/2011  11:38 PM
> 
> Don't even talk snow.  I have not seen a green lawn since last November.  CABIN FEVER!!!! :dead:



60's - 70's here in sunny (raining today) Tampa, FL  :laugh: 

Have 4 trips planned between now and April    :evil:


----------



## akjimny (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: hmmmm

Rod - When it snows at 80 degrees it's called rain       :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## dfedora (Jan 21, 2011)

RE: hmmmm



     We too have had snow for a couple months on the lawn ,about 36" on the ground now after the rain early this week. I guess we had 50" so for this winter. It's an old fashon winter In ma. 7" more today with something big brewing for next week.

  I had to fire up the rig and get an inspection sticker last week. Did a 30 mile trip it felt good getting behind the wheel . 

     Jim I,m too  planning a route to AK  If it works out .I have 2 Grand children being born early spring. All my trip planners have me crossing over into Canada thru N. Dakota.  Even if I start in FL. it takes me thru N.D. I'M just being curious Is there a reason you go into MT.  before crossing over, 400 miles further? On top of a 4500 mile trip. Better roads ,flatter roads just curious. The planners don't take elevations into account. 
   With all of these Alaska reality shows there may not be enough room to handle all of us... Land wise yes but not many roads..

A quick search for cg around Calagry no luck, seems they want to open after may 1st  or the 15th.
Dick


----------



## Triple E (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: hmmmm

With the routing system that I have, in the Truck Mode it routes me thru Montreal and Thunderbay and on to Edmonton.  In the RV Mode it routes me to Bismarck then thru Edmonton.  This is for traveling from Boston to Fairbanks.  The difference in mileage is less then 100 miles.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: hmmmm

Steve is that program on a GPS or a computer?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: hmmmm

My program is ALK CoPilot Truck Laptop Version 8.  So my GPS is on my laptop.  Make it easier for these old eyes to see.  Highly recommend.  I bought the truck version because of my total length of my rig with the jeep on the back is around 54 feet long.  So now I do not have to worry about getting on a road that I have no business being on.  Also it is easy to download POIs that I might not have.  Example, campgrounds that are RV friendly and have dump stations.


----------



## dfedora (Jan 21, 2011)

RE: hmmmm



Steve

  Your truck route,  does it take road elevation into consideration ? The issue with the Montreal Canada route is Gas pricing............. I don,t know how the Canadians pay those pricing.
          At the Maine/ New Brunswick border last summer there was more Canadian then USA cars at the gas pumps filling up. I don't blame them after paying up to 1.20/Liter last summer in Nova Scotia

     If I cross at Bowbells,ND its 2243 miles to the Northway,Ak border  and 1994 miles from Ma. to Bowbells ,ND Almost 1/2 of trip will be US pricing as bad as the are now, hopfully they will drop by spring.

Thanks 
Dick

     .


----------



## Triple E (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: hmmmm



That is a good question. I know that going the Canadian route calculated to be about 20 hours longer and if I remember right only 40 some miles longer. I will have to find that question out.

From what I understand the gas prices up there are out of sight.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: hmmmm

Steve where can I buy that program


----------



## Triple E (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: hmmmm



Ok I re-ran the routes. I am not correct on the above.

Through Canada = 4414.5 miles, 85 hours and 40 minutes 

Through Bismarck = 4493.9 miles, 72 hours and 35 minutes 

Through Seattle = 5137. 3 miles 83 hours and 46 minutes 

Hollis, http://www.alk.com/pro/store/ or http://www.alk.com/copilot/laptop/ The first is for the Truck and second one is for RV or auto. User guide, http://www.alk.com/support/copilotlivev8-truck-guide.asp Page down from there. 

A friend of mine drives truck all over the US and lower Canada. He uses this program also. I can track him where ever he is at on my laptop, cool. I have to have his permission first andI do. Nice feature.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: hmmmm

StevE I need to chat with you over video phone sometime tomorrow. OK


----------



## Triple E (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: hmmmm

I will not have enough time left for video. My GB resets on the 26th. PM me your phone number and I will give you a call around 7:00 pm your time. Will that work?


----------



## akjimny (Jan 22, 2011)

Re: hmmmm

Dick - The reason I come across the US to Shelby, MT is to stay out of Canada for as long as possible.  I don't know how the Canadians can afford to pay what they charge for gas up there.  I guess that's why we get so many Canadian visitors down here in Florida every winter - that and the weather.

Anyway, I will come across the upper US on Interstate 94 as far as Bismarck, ND, then jump up to US 2 into Shelby.  Fill up with cheap(?) gas there, then head into Canada.

Boss Lady, Bro-In-Law and I will be heading out on or about April 15th.  I plan on going up to Pennsylvania to visit an old Army buddy, then over to Montana and up to the hopefully unfrozen North.  We plan on driving 400 - 500 miles per day and overnight at RV parks along the way.  No sightseeing this trip as B-I-L has to be back in Alaska by the first week in May to renew his CDL.

I really hope the winter didn't totally destroy the ALCAN like it did last year.  I do know enough now not to try to push it as fast as I did last year.  Expensive lesson, but I learned!!

With all the Alaska reality shows on TV now there will probably be more tourists than ever.     Oh well.  If anyone else is planning on heading up, let me know and maybe we can meet out on the road somewhere.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 22, 2011)

Re: hmmmm

Well Jim when my rental house sells we are taking a cruise up and do the land tours. My boss lady does not want to drive that for, (CAN'T FIGGER THAT ONE OUT). Oh well hope to run into some of yall when we do go.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 22, 2011)

Re: hmmmm



Boston to Shelby, MT, to Fairbanks = 4678.3 miles, 75 hours, 33 minutes, Gas = $1819.34 at 9 MPG and $3.50 per gallon.

Jim, Seems Shelby is the best route.


----------



## akjimny (Jan 22, 2011)

Re: hmmmm

9 miles per gallon and $3.50 a gallon would be a blessing indeed.  I figure 7 miles per gallon and probably $4.00 to $4.50 per gallon this spring, if the forecasts are right.

I quit obsessing about gas prices around the third day of the trip last year.  Ya gotta buy it to burn it and ya gotta burn it to get there.  I wasn't going to sit at some gas station in protest until they lowered the price.  The highest price I paid was up in the Yukon Territory and it worked out to $5.45 (US) per gallon.     :angry:  :angry: 

I would love to take the cruise to Alaska.  30 years up there and I've never seen Juneau, Skagway, etc.  Saw lots of the interior, some in places where the map says,"Here there be dragons."  Went to Bethel once - which isn't the end of the world but you can throw rocks off the side. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## dfedora (Jan 23, 2011)

RE: hmmmm


Jim & Steve 

Thanks for the responses . I will be looking hard at the new routes.
 Lets all hope the pricing comes back down to where they should be.. I have not towed the new toad yet but if I keep my speed back off a little I can get 10 mpg at 60 on flat terrain. But I do like to roll at 70 tho it  pulls up the hill a little better. Now towing the wrangler I not sure what I will be getting, but you are right Jim, it is what it is... 

Jim
I went out in the rv Got out my 2008 Milepost. They have 5 campgrounds listed aroung Caigary Some are on route 1 but only 6 miles west of Calgary.but Calwaypark.com,Nature Hideway 15 miles south of Calgary on highwood river that could be on route 2 not sure.  I didn't look them up yet so I don't know when they open?

Thanks again
Dick


2005 28' 6.8 v10 SunSeeker Le
2007 Jeep wrangler


----------



## akjimny (Jan 23, 2011)

Re: hmmmm

I looked at the RV Park Review website and my copy of Woodall's and I found all the campgrounds around Calgary.  Seems they are all west of Canada 2 except for the dump in Airdrie that we stayed in last year and won't be going back to.  So it looks like stopping around Calgary will be in a Walmart parking lot   :laugh:  :laugh: 

But that's why I have a generator and water tank according to my Bro-In-Law.  If he had his way we would either drive straight through, or stop at any handy wide spot in the road for a quick nap.  I think he's getting anxious about getting back to Alaska.

I'm sure it will all work out in the end.  I just hate going 5,6,8 whatever miles out of my way to camp just to turn around in the morning and have to drive back to my chosen route.  I'm really surprised no one has a RV park on Canada 2, other than the dump in Airdrie.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Re: hmmmm

all this talk about alaska and stuff makes me cold ,, but wait it is cold here ,, and i don;t know if u all have seen this ?? but snow up to 6 inches on the beaches of NC ,, and even Charleston SC will see some snow ,, i guess i better move ,, now ,, and go way down deep into mexico ,, or hell even Jamaca ,, all is good there ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve: 


http://www.wbir.com/national/article/153715/16/Rare-coastal-snow-covers-North-Carolinas-beaches-


----------

